# Sam Adams Triple Bock - 1997



## cigar_joel

I got an 8 oz bottle of this last night from 1997. Popped the cork and poured about 2 oz. (it is 18%)This is one thick beer. Uncarbonated, thick texture, slightly sour smell and black as mud. But damn was it good. It was suggested that it be served at room temp, about 65. The smell was a bit to strong but the taste blew me out of the water. It was very fruity, some prune and raisin notes. Very tart and had a chocolaty finish. Amazing beer if you are smoking super strong cigar. 

If you enjoy port, this is a beer for you. Tastes almost like a salty tawny port.


----------



## volfan

And where pray tell can I get aforementioned bottle of this beer?


scottie


----------



## cigar_joel

volfan said:


> And where pray tell can I get aforementioned bottle of this beer?
> 
> scottie


A store in Branson MO had 3 bottles of it, his brother works for sam adams. He had some from 1994 but sold out. If i make it back down that way, i will pick up a bottle for you.

Joel

BTW, I will post a pic tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## dunng

I had picked one up for a gift back in 97/98 but have not seen any since then... I'll have to keep my eyes open for this gem!


----------



## moki

These are very nice after dinner beers... as was noted, like a sipping port. I prefer the less syrupy Sam Adams Utopias, but they are ridiculously to get ahold of.


----------



## omowasu

Ive had a couple of the Sam Adams triple bock beers in the blue bottle. One was from 1997. Definitely was one of the most unique beer experiences I have had. Very syrupy with no carbonation, but tons of flavor. This one reminded me of a port texture and consistency-wise, but it had a very unique flavor profile that probably cannot be duplicated with grapes.

Some of the Belgian trappist beers come close in flavor but not in texture. 

If I can find more of these, I will be picking them up!


----------



## dunng

From the Sam Adams Site:

Samuel Adams® Triple Bock® stretches the definition of beer, but beer it is. Jim Koch wanted to brew a beer so extraordinary that in a single sip it would do away with all preconceptions of the taste and flavors that are usually found in beer. There have been only three vintages of Samuel Adams® Triple Bock®: 1994, 1995 and 1997, but bottles can still be found in the marketplace. Unlike regular beer which has a very limited shelf life, Samuel Adams® Triple Bock® seems only to improve with time, becoming even more complex, and slightly dryer.

Due to legal restrictions, Samuel Adams® Triple Bock® can not be sold in the states of Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Idaho, Iowa, Missouri, New Hampshire, North Carolina, Ohio, Oregon, South Carolina, Washington, and West Virginia.

(SamAdams.com - World of Beer - Beer Styles - Extreme Beers - Samuel Adams Triple Bock)


----------



## Commander Quan

These are the only good comments I've ever heard about this beer. While I've never tried one myself basically I've heard it tasted like soy sauce and would make an excellent marinade.


----------



## adsantos13

Back in college, we saw the ABV on this stuff and decided we needed a keg (we had never tried it before). 

I remember it being extraordinarily bitter, but after a the first 2 or 3 I stopped noticing any flavor at all  :hn 

Yes, I did get pretty ill later that night (so I was told) u 

Hmm not sure if this is a positive or negative review of my Triple Bock experience.


----------



## cigar_joel

dunng said:


> From the Sam Adams Site:
> 
> Samuel Adams® Triple Bock® stretches the definition of beer, but beer it is. Jim Koch wanted to brew a beer so extraordinary that in a single sip it would do away with all preconceptions of the taste and flavors that are usually found in beer. There have been only three vintages of Samuel Adams® Triple Bock®: 1994, 1995 and 1997, but bottles can still be found in the marketplace. Unlike regular beer which has a very limited shelf life, Samuel Adams® Triple Bock® seems only to improve with time, becoming even more complex, and slightly dryer.
> 
> Due to legal restrictions, Samuel Adams® Triple Bock® can not be sold in the states of Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Idaho, Iowa, *Missouri*, New Hampshire, North Carolina, Ohio, Oregon, South Carolina, Washington, and West Virginia.
> 
> (SamAdams.com - World of Beer - Beer Styles - Extreme Beers - Samuel Adams Triple Bock)


I got mine in missouri, weird huh.


----------



## mikey202

dunng said:


> From the Sam Adams Site:
> 
> Due to legal restrictions, Samuel Adams® Triple Bock® can not be sold in Florida.


HEY!!! THAT'S NOT FAIR!!!!!! :c :tg


----------



## cigar_joel

mikey202 said:


> HEY!!! THAT'S NOT FAIR!!!!!! :c :tg


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. iF I CAN BUY SOME MORE I WILL SEND SOME OUT!!!


----------



## dunng

I got hooked up!! I will have 4 bottles in my dirtly little hands in the morning!!

:ss


----------



## cigar_joel

dunng said:


> I got hooked up!! I will have 4 bottles in my dirtly little hands in the morning!!
> 
> :ss


Glad to hear it man!!!


----------



## dunng

Here they are 










I think they are 95's based upon the code... :ss


----------



## ky toker

dunng said:


> Here they are
> 
> I think they are 95's based upon the code... :ss


You dirty gorilla. Nice find.

Love Doubles and Triples. I think I might try to find me a couple bottles of these, as well.


----------



## dunng

ky toker said:


> You dirty gorilla. Nice find.
> 
> Love Doubles and Triples. I think I might try to find me a couple bottles of these, as well.


Let me know if you have issues finding it... I might be able to help out! :ss


----------



## cigar_joel

dunng said:


> Here they are
> 
> I think they are 95's based upon the code... :ss


Mine came from a case from 1997 but the bottle has a 95 down at bottom in the code so i don't know if that is when it was bottled or just random code.:al :al :al


----------



## dunng

cigar_joel said:


> Mine came from a case from 1997 but the bottle has a 95 down at bottom in the code so i don't know if that is when it was bottled or just random code.:al :al :al


Spoke to the Sam Adams rep, they all have that code (95 A XXX97)... Unless labeled otherwise on the bottle it is a 1997. So I was wrong, my stash is all 1997... :ss


----------



## dunng

Two of these landed yesterday at KASR's house 

:ss


----------



## cigar_joel

dunng said:


> Two of these landed yesterday at KASR's house
> 
> :ss


I finished off a bottle last night, mm...mmm.....good!


----------



## moki

dunng said:


> Let me know if you have issues finding it... I might be able to help out! :ss


I'm interested!


----------



## KASR

dunng said:


> Two of these landed yesterday at KASR's house
> 
> :ss


He got me good! I'm gonna crack one of them open tonight at my Satuday Night poker game! Thanks again Dunng!


----------



## jitzy

just curious do you drink the bottle all in one sitting like wine or could you have a glass now and a glass a week from now? also do you pick them up in a Wine/Liquer store? they sound really good


----------



## cigar_joel

jitzy said:


> just curious do you drink the bottle all in one sitting like wine or could you have a glass now and a glass a week from now? also do you pick them up in a Wine/Liquer store? they sound really good


It is ment to be a sipping beer, served at room temp. A serving size is 2 oz. It is 18% abv so it is much stronger, similar to a port. It is intended to be served at several settings. It is a corked bottle and would probably be ok for 2-4 weeks after opening. Hope this helps.

Joel

BTW, you should be able to pick it up in a lpremium iquer store. It is hard to find seeing as it is almost a ten year old bottle of beer!!


----------



## Mbraud4

Wow, what is the price on these? Have me a lil curious


----------



## jitzy

cigar_joel said:


> It is ment to be a sipping beer, served at room temp. A serving size is 2 oz. It is 18% abv so it is much stronger, similar to a port. It is intended to be served at several settings. It is a corked bottle and would probably be ok for 2-4 weeks after opening. Hope this helps.
> 
> Joel
> 
> BTW, you should be able to pick it up in a lpremium iquer store. It is hard to find seeing as it is almost a ten year old bottle of beer!!


thanks i kinda figured that would be the case i went on there website yesterday and saw all the different ones so today after 12 my search begins. wish me luck couse im sure my wifes gonna want to kill me for dragging everyone around town looking for a bottle of beer. :r


----------



## muziq

Commander Quan said:


> These are the only good comments I've ever heard about this beer. While I've never tried one myself basically I've heard it tasted like soy sauce and would make an excellent marinade.


That was my experience--very unpleasant, but might have been fantastic as a marinade for, say, a pork loin or really thick porterhouse. I'll stick with the trappist :al


----------



## jitzy

no luck on the search for triple bock but i did find double i know they are totaly different but hey beggers cant be choosers. i also was looking for the sam adams chocolate bock but no shot on that either. one of the beer distributers had a s%@t load of other corked ones but i did not know what i was realy looking for so i didnt get any. im gonna searh around the threads and see what sounds good.


----------



## Mbraud4

I searched today to no avail. Can someoen tell me the price on a bottle? I really want to try one and if they arent too pricey and someone can get me one, maybe we can work something out.


----------



## dunng

I am working on some for Moki, but will see how much more I can get at what price... :ss


----------



## yakc130

I have a bottle of this that I have been sitting on since I lived in Va. Bought it at this grocery-store sized place called Total Wine and Beverage.


----------



## dunng

This case will be making it's way to a true BOTL shortly...


----------



## ky toker

You've hit the mother load.


----------



## dunng

That case is on top of the other 19!  

:ss


----------



## cigar_joel

dunng said:


> That case is on top of the other 19!
> 
> :ss


Nice find!!! Enjoy.

I wonder how this woulkd fare in a black and tan....hmmmm..


----------



## yakc130

Whoa! that's some heavy drinking there. :al


----------



## dunng

The 19 are also in my dirty little hands now 

:ss


----------



## KASR

Tried some...they are unique to say the least! At first, i thought it was soy sauce!


----------



## ky toker

KASR said:


> Tried some...they are unique to say the least! At first, i thought it was soy sauce!


So it would go well with egg rolls and sushi?

And who mentioned that it is supposed to be drank at several different settings. :r Not a chance. :al


----------



## dunng

ky toker said:


> So it would go well with egg rolls and sushi?
> 
> And who mentioned that it is supposed to be drank at several different settings. :r Not a chance. :al


Yeah, the recommended serving size is 2 oz :r


----------



## ky toker

Emailed Sam Adams about the Triple Bock and how much longer it could age.



> The Triple Bock is starting to thin a bit, I would drink it now or in the near future. It will not go bad, but the flavor is constantly changing. Also you might try marinating a steak in it!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Todd Bellomy
> Consumer Relations Representative
> The Boston Beer Company
> www.samueladams.com


----------



## ky toker

dunng shipped me 4 bottles that landed on Saturday. _Or it was supposed to be 4 bottles._ He must have miscounted and added two. 


> Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who mentioned that it is supposed to be drank at several different settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunng said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the recommended serving size is 2 oz
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think I may have to crawdad on my first comment about this. I think I'll do the sniffer on the next bottle. :al


----------



## Mbraud4

Received my pkg yesterday with 2 extra, Duung need a calculator guys! Tried one bottle, wasnt my thing but I have some buddies coming over to try some so it will work out well. Definately something different and Im always up for trying something new. Thanks Duung for helping me out with these. Couldnt find them anywhere around here.


----------



## dunng

No problem, glad I could help! I still have a few more if anyone is interested... :ss


----------



## JHawk

dunng said:


> No problem, glad I could help! I still have a few more if anyone is interested... :ss


PM sent!


----------



## randommcsmokesalot

Funny story stumbling onto this rare find. Every once and a while I venture into the liquor store near my job in Downtown Boston. Last good find was the Sam Adams Chocolate Bock. So while I purchased the Chocolate Bock, I noticed the triple bock bottle, but didn't know much about it.

About a month later, I went on a Sam Adam's tour with Jim Koch organized by BeerAdvocate.com. In the sampling room we got to try their new unrelease experiment "Lemon Hefeweizen" and their just released "Imperial Stout".

We were very lucky to get a sample of their 2007 Utopias release, which during the tour I found out they use Triple Bock as one of the main ingredients. After getting over the new found taste of Utopias, I made it a goal to go pick up a bottle of the Triple Bock and see what it's all about.

When I went back to the liquor store they had a bunch, 11 to be exact, but I only bought 2. I sampled one during the happy hour at work and the other a week later. The taste is very similar to the Utopias, but much thicker and less of a tingle. To me, I call it the poor man's utopias.

As a result, I had a $30 gift card and pick up 7 triple bock's, which I will now be storing for a monthly release =D


----------

